# Looking for Mynmyned Starlight Express



## DunRoamin (22 October 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Stable name 'Harley' Welsh Section D sold in early december 2005 to Father and Daughter Abbi and holly

15hh Chestnut with flaxen mane and tail 2 whie stockings, big white blaze, quite nervouse, strong when ridden, very very good to hack but quite quick, 
Last heard of at Pondsbourne E.C. believed to have been sold on, any news wanted good or bad


----------



## Lovedressage (6 October 2011)

Hi ya, came across your post as I was looking for any history on Harley.  I have now owned him for 4 years, bought from the family you mentioned.  He is 16 now, coming on really well for dressage, jumping is still a work in progress - thinks he should race around a course.  You say he hacks well, this is my downfall, as he is very forward, never put a foot wrong though.  Happy to answer any questions you may have.  He has a 5* home/life and loves it.


----------



## Cuffey (7 October 2011)

It looks like Dunroamin is banned from this forum --sorry


----------

